# Cách đặt mua tã quần Goon Premium chính hãng, giá rẻ nhất thị trường



## mekhoeconthongminh (16/9/20)

Tã quần Goon Premium - thương hiệu bỉm cho bé nức tiếng tới trong khoảng tập đoàn DAIO Nhật Bản và là sản phẩm quan trọng giúp mẹ chăm nom con hiệu quả. có những tính năng nổi bật, mang đến cho bé cảm giác khô thoáng, thoải mái, đáp ứng được nhu cầu nhu yếu giúp con vững mạnh nhanh chóng và khỏe mạnh. cùng lúc đã được những chuyên gia nghiên cứu bậc nhất tại Nhật Bản Đánh giá 5 sao về mặt chất lượng cũng như nhiều về mặt sản phẩm điển hình như (Bỉm Goon newborn, bỉm quần Goon friend…) giúp mẹ mau chóng tuyển lựa loại phù hợp.











*Chất lượng bỉm Goon Premium với khoa học mới*

Bàn về chất lượng – nguyên tố tiên quyết khẳng định uy tín của nhãn hàng nổi danh này. Bỉm GOON từ trước đến nay luôn được các bà mẹ Đánh giá nổi bật hơn những sản phẩm khác nhờ khả năng thấm khô nhanh, thoáng khí, mỏng và rất mềm mại.

Goon Premium nối tiếp các điểm tốt này, sở hữu bề mặt mềm mại, khô thoáng mang khả năng thấm hút lên đến 6 lần bé tè (40 -70ml/lần tùy vào cỡ tã). Mặt đáy không thấm nước được làm bằng vải ko dệt giúp cho ko khí lưu thông và thoát khá ẩm nhanh, nhờ ấy sở hữu tác dụng chống hăm hiệu quả, nổi bật so có những sản phẩm tã giấy nhiều trên thị trường Việt Nam ngày nay.

Sở hữu thể nhắc, trong hằng hà sa số các nhãn hiệu tã bỉm tràn lan trên thị trường bây giờ, GOON nói chung và GOON Premium nhắc riêng luôn được Tìm hiểu là sản phẩm có chất lượng rẻ, an toàn bậc nhất với sức khỏe và sự tăng trưởng của trẻ nhỏ. So sở hữu các nhãn hàng cộng phân khúc nhiều, GOON mang nhiều đặc điểm nổi trội về hình thức và chất lượng sản phẩm. bề ngoài tã bỉm luôn đảm bảo tiêu chí: Mềm – Mỏng – Khô thoáng – Chống hăm nổi bật, đem lại cảm giác thoả thích tối đa cho trẻ.

Goon Premium cải tiến có lỗ thấm 3D siêu khô thoáng. Khác mang lớp bề mặt tã thường ngày, lớp bề mặt GOO.N Premium được dập nổi bởi những lỗ thấm hút 3D. Việc này giúp tránh tiếp xúc trực tiếp giữa da bé và bề mặt tã, giúp da luôn khô thoáng, ko ẩm ướt. tuy nhiên, lỗ thấm hút 3D còn mang ưu việt khiến cho tăng bề mặt xúc tiếp có nước đái, trong khoảng ấy nâng cao khả năng thấm hút nhanh chóng.

Nhờ cải tiến vách chống tràn nâng cao 25% chiều cao (từ 28mm lên 35mm), tã dán GOO.N Premium có khả năng chống tràn một bí quyết vượt bậc. có tã quần, nhờ khả năng thấm hút siêu tốc và khóa chất lỏng mau chóng, bé sở hữu thể thả phanh di chuyển và ngủ đêm có đa dạng phong thái mà ko lo tràn tã. Dù bé yêu mang sở thích nằm nghiêng, nằm sấp, lăn lộn hay chổng mông thì mẹ cùng không cần phải lo lắng. Mẹ và bé hãy cứ ngon giấc, việc chống tràn cứ để GOO.N lo.

Bề mặt bỉm rất mềm mại, nâng niu làn da mỏng manh của bé. cho nên, khi di chuyển, bé có cảm giác thoả thích, các hạt thấm hút không bị thoát ra ngoài, bết dính vào mông, gây khó chịu cho bé. Mặt đáy được làm cho trong khoảng vải ko dệt, giúp tương đối ẩm thoát ra nhanh chóng, hạn chế tình trạng thấm ngược gây hăm tã, mẩn ngứa cho bé. Lõi thấm hút mỏng, những hạt polimer thông minh với sức thấm hút diệu kỳ được phân bố đều trong bỉm, mau chóng thấm hút, khóa nước lúc bé tè, kết hợp với vách chống tràn kép hai bên tạo cho bé cảm giác khô thoáng, dễ chịu.

*Phân biệt GOO.N PREMIUM và GOO.N FRIEND*

Tã giấy GOO.N mang 2 chiếc là GOO.N Friend và GOO.N Premium. Mẹ với biết sự khác biệt giữa 2 loại sản phẩm?

GOON Friend: Là loại sản phẩm nằm trong phân khúc phổ thông, có điểm hay vượt trội so sở hữu các chiếc tã thông thường khác về độ mềm dẻo và tiết kiệm giá thành. GOO.N Friend sở hữu khả năng thấm hút tới 4 lần bé tè và rất phù hợp tiêu dùng trong những ngày hè hot.

GOON Premium là sản phẩm cao cấp (được cải tiến từ GOO.N Slim) có khả năng thấm hút nổi trội đến 6 lần bé tè. GOO.N Premium mềm mại, khô thoáng, cho bé yêu luôn tha hồ và ngon giấc.

Cả 2 chiếc sản phẩm đều được bán đa dạng tại những cửa hàng và hệ thống siêu thị khắp thành thị. Để được giải đáp chi tiết, mẹ vui lòng inbox cho GOO.N nhé!

*Bí quyết chọn tã bỉm đúng cách cho bé*

Tã cho bé trên thị phần có 2 dòng là tã quần và tã dán. Mỗi chiếc tã đều sở hữu ưu và nhược điểm riêng: Tã dán mang ưu thế tiết kiệm hơn, thuận tiện điều chỉnh độ rộng theo ý muốn và không ôm sát vào người bé. trái lại, tã quần lại sở hữu khả năng chống tràn tốt hơn, dễ dàng và dễ mặc ngay cả khi bé hết sức hiếu động.

GOO.N Premium có phổ biến cả tã quần và tã dán mang rộng rãi kích thước bịch cho mẹ thoải mái chọn lựa. sở hữu khả năng 6 lần siêu thấm và lưng thun êm ái, dù bé mặc tã dán hay tã quần cũng đều thoải mái mà chẳng lo tràn tã

Mỗi em bé sở hữu tốc độ lớn mạnh khác nhau nên kích thước và trọng lượng cơ thể của mỗi bé cũng khác nhau mặc dầu cộng độ tuổi. GOON Premium sản xuất cho bé gần như kích cỡ khác nhau để mẹ với thể chọn lọc theo đúng nhu cầu của bé. Mẹ hãy cùng Phân tích các Size trong khoảng sơ sinh, S, M, L, XL hoặc XXL

Chọn lọc đúng kích cỡ cho bé sẽ giúp bé chuyển di thả sức, ngủ ngon giấc, bảo kê làn da mẫn cảm của bé. Trong một số trường hợp trẻ lớn nên thì mẹ cần chuyển sang kích cỡ to hơn, với những biểu thị như sau:

+ Tã để lại vết đỏ trên chân hoặc eo bé của bé.

+ Rốn bé không còn được che bởi tã.

+ Khu vực buộc chặt của tã, nơi bạn dán băng dính để đóng kín tã, đã chuyển động ra ngoài.

*Cỗi nguồn gây hăm tã*

Mang đa dạng nguyên cớ khiến bé có thể bị hăm tã. các lý do chính sau đây sở hữu thể giúp bạn nhận mặt để có giải pháp xử lý cho con:

+ Thời gian đóng bỉm quá dài khi bỉm đã ẩm thấp

+ Nhiệt độ trong tã cao khiến da của bé bị ửng đỏ

+ Da bị sạm dễ bị thương tổn do ma sát tã hoặc những chất kích thích xuất hiện tự dưng có trong nước giải và phân.

+ Trong phổ biến trường hợp, hăm sở hữu thể xẩy ra do các nguyên tố môi trường kết hợp mang việc tiêu dùng bỉm ko đúng cách.

Để đề phòng hăm tã hãy luôn đảm kiểm soát an ninh sinh da cho bé sạch sẽ, khô thoáng và thường xuyên kiểm tra nhiệt độ phòng cũng như nhiệt độ thân thể bé. Trong trường hợp hăm kéo dài dai dẳng, hãy tham khảo quan niệm bác sĩ nhi khoa để tránh tình trạng hăm nặng hơn.

*Cách đặt mua tã quần Goon Premium chính hãng, giá rẻ*

Mẹ Khỏe Con Thông Minh cam kết cung cấp bỉm và tã giấy cho bé chính hãng, giao hàng toàn quốc, thu tiền tận nơi.

Số điện thoại: 0942.666.800 



Địa chỉ: Số 62, Yên Đỗ, Phường 1, Bình Thạnh, TP. Hồ Chí Minh


----------

